# Preguntas, de todo un poco..

## piraxter

Hola foro.  :Very Happy: 

Estoy por instalarme el Gentoo, ya baje, queme la iso y esta noche tratare de instalarlo.

Tengo las siguientes preguntas, espero puedan ser contestadas.

 :Arrow:   :Question: 

1. Pocas veces he utilizado el irc, por algunos articulos en OSnews, he sabido que existe un canal IRC para gentoo y en la pagina principal asi lo veo, ademas hay uno para usuarios en español. ¿Como me conecto al canal?, tengo Xchat para hacerlo, pero no se como, o a que servidor.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

2.¿ Existe la documentación en español para la instalacion ? Medio busque y solo vi la guia para la instalacion alternativa.

3. ¿Existe algun proyecto para  hacer documentacion en castellano ?, no soy un excelente traductor pero podria ayudar en lo que fuere. Se un poco de ingles y no soy tan malo.

Gracias.

----------

## PollO

Hola, mira para conectarte al irc puedes conectar a irc.openprojects.net , tienes alli #gentoo y #gentoo-es.

Sobre lo q dices del manual de instalacion en castellano lo tienes aqui mimos en la pagina principal de gentoo , de hecho esta manual esta muy bien y te lo explica todo paso a paso.

Sobre lo de traducir docuentos lo lleva bass creo y creo q todos los docs de configuracion y demas estan pillado y se estan traduciendo si eso habla con el.

Espero q esto te sirva de algo ADIOS   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## BaSS

Puedes ver los doc que ya están traducidos en la columna de la izq abajo en la página principal.

Aparte el proyecto de doc tanto traducción como creacion en español lo coordino yo. Date una vuelta por www.gentoo.org/~bass

----------

## zascandil

Las instrucciones, están en ingles y si procedes de Mandrake o RedHat no te será nada fácil la instalación. Aun siguiendo las instrucciones del manual. Este esta mas preparado para usuarios procedentes de Debían. Los que siempre usamos las instalaciones gráficas estamos en desventaja para poder intentar cambiar de distribución. Que tengas suerte yo llevo tres días dándole vueltas a la instalación y tengo para rato.

----------

## piraxter

Tengo como 3 años trabajando en Slackware, pero ultimamente me ha dado por aprender mas y conocer Gentoo, aunque a decir verdad pienso que Linux avanza dia a dia y es un poco desgastante estar metido mucho tiempo actualizando a las nuevas versiones. Estoy por decidir si me quedo con Slackware o me estabilizo en Debian ( no lo he probado), pero antes debo probar Gentoo.

Gracias a todos.

Eliud

----------

